# Helen Ga



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Has anyone been to Helen Ga before and was it worth going to? We may go there or to Gatlingburg. I have been to Gatlingburg---but not at any of the campgrounds--any good ones there? I just heard about Helen Ga and it looks like a neat place but not sure if its neat enough for a week----thanks


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been to Helen many times but it's been a good 6 years or so since I have been. Great place tucked in the N Georgia mountains. I am sure some of the SE folks can give you some great advice on campgrounds, and there are lots around the area! Have fun, it's a great area and well worth the trip!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Kevin,

We have visited Helen, GA on our way to Gatlinburg, but have never camped there. To me the town of Helen is to commercialized. I think it is a good place for a one day visit, but not a week. There is some real beautiful country in the area though. We also have not camped in the Gatlinburg area either, but plan to next year. There is a lot more to do in the Gatlinburg area. The Southeastern Outbackers are planning to hold a rally in the area next year. If it was me I would go to Gatlinburg and maybe drive down to Helen, GA one day to visit. Just my .02 worth.

Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I grew up a few miles from Helen. My parents were some of the original investors in the that town, being partners in the original "nice" hotel. When I was a little kid Helen was a "Sawmill" town with two gas stations and one manufacturing plant (they sewed pants). About 1970 the merchants banded together and decided to recreate themselves as an Alpine Village. From the beginning they were determined not to make the same errors that Gatlinburg made when they became a tourist destination. The merchants put in place strict sign laws, building codes and standards of business ethics.

A couple of years into this effort people started building new stores outside of the original village. The stuff that was built next door has had much fewer restrictions and is, as Crawfish pointed out, pretty commercial. It makes me sad to go home and see the Outlet Malls and Mini-Golf places because they make it look more like Pigeon Forge.

All this being said, Helen, particularly the village itself, is a nice place to spend a day. If you combine that visit with touring the surrounding mountains you can easily spend about three days taking it all in. A drive along the Richard Russell Scenic Highway is wonderful and it ends close to Brasstown Bald, a nice State Park with Panoramic Views of the lower Appalachian Mountains. Unicoi State Park, very close to Helen, has wonderful trails and a beautiful set of waterfalls that are readily accessible to most anyone. If you choose to take your trailer there are numerous private campgrounds in the area as well, particularly on the road that passes through Unicoi State Park. Most of them are on the other side of the park. You can also stay at Moccosin Creek State Park, about ten or so miles away. It is on Lake Burton. There are lots of interesting craft stores all over the mountains. The Appalachian Trail passes just west of Helen as well with numerous places to hop on and off that trail.

If I sound like I am a member of the Chamber of Commerce, I assure you I'm not. I just love that part of the world and would give just about anything to live there again. Unfortunately my wife and I have job skills that aren't in demand in lower Appalachia but are in demand in Atlanta (about as far removed from Appalachia, emotionally as you can be). Someday we will return. Now, we just visit.

Telling you how to build a watch when all you wanted was to know the time,

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nick,

I was thinking of yall when I posted knowing you were from that area. I was hoping I would not hit a raw nerve from the way I presented Helen.







I like your description better.







The alpine village it self, nestled in the mountains of north Georgia, is like a beautiful painting,







but when the big boys come into town with their junk just to make a dollar, it takes away from the original idea the founders had in mind. And like you said, the surrounding area is just breathtaking. I would give just about anything to live in an area that gorgeous.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We agree that Helen might be a one-day visit stop ... but there are some pretty decent campgrounds not far from Helen (20+ miles?). We particularly love *Trackrock * (private) and *Vogel State Park * both in Blairsville. Trackrock is a full hookup facility with a pond, scenic mountains, and horse-back riding (and don't forget the Alexander's store which has everything from hunting supplies to furniture and clothing). Hiwassee is also close by that has several antique and gift shops. Vogel is a beaut too. We just recently visited there for the first time and loved it - it is very wooded with pretty decent spaced lots, a creek, lake with paddle boats, etc. If I remember correct, Unicoi is also very scenic but the CG might be a little more close than some.

As for Gatlinburg, some of the CG's here can be a little (how do you say) well parking lots and a bit noisy. We prefer the woodsy feel. But there are several to choose from in Pigeon Forge that are pretty clean and nice. We really liked Crazy Horse now known as Adventure Bound I think but they can get a little pricey for some of their amenities. They have a LOT of activities for kids from a water slide, huge pool, story time, bingo, pond for fishing, creek, crafts, etc. Zoom might have some recommendations for a CG in Townsend which is a great town not too far away also. We're always up for a new place in Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg as well.

Carmen


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to Helen this September for Octoberfest and camped at Unicoi State Park. Had to make our reservations at Unicoi several months in advance. The campground was a "10" and so was the Park.

As for Helen-is was ok for a weekend but not much longer during Octoberfest. So crowded in town it was hard to move. Nice town just not a great time to go. Understand it's very nice at Christmas but cold camping in the N. GA Mts. in Dec.

Rayman


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As I shared with Nick, on an earlier post, I grew up camping during the summer/fall/spring, with my grandparents in Hiawassee, on Lake Chatuge, in the old Lion's Campground, which was just over the bridge heading north out of town on the left. It was gorgeous, and across the lake, high on a mountain top, was a huge white cross, that was lit up at night. The town, back then, was VERY authentic-looking and very quaint, as the planner/developer wanted it to be. I remember going into the few shops that were there, and it DID look like a small Swiss village, and you could actually smell limburger cheese in one of the shops. I loved going there, as a child/teenager, but I took my kids there, a few years ago, and it was hardly recognizable. 
I'm a big person on "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" when it comes to small towns, and that's exactly why I'm seriously considering a move to Ellijay, to Coosawattee River Resort, on 8500 acres of land, with all kinds of amenities and security (gated). Our "little town" here has become home to more people from Tallahasssee because the cost of living and housing is cheaper.
We're going up the week after school gets out for the holidays to take a final look and make a definite decision. I think it's going to be "YES!" Progress is NOT always good!!
Darlene


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Unicoi state park just a few miles north of Helen is one of my favorite camp grounds. I will agree with other about the town of Helen, too many people and to commercial. It's an interesting site driving thru it to the camp grounds, but there is really nothing there that interests me.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

We camped at Enota camp ground in Oct which is about half way between Hiwassee and Helen. We had both been to Helen a few times so we toured other areas. I agree Helen might be a day trip. Enota was kind of interesting:
"Enota is non-profit conservation facility committed to preserving our beautiful land with a limited number of accommodations including cabins, full hook-up RV sites, pop-up & tent sites and a Retreat Center for conferences, groups, events and seminars. Enota is rated to be in the top 100 camping destinations in the country."
We enjoyed Enota althought I would not place it in the "top 100".
Good camping!
Terry B


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I vote Enota also!

It can be a very "cleansing" campout.

Check out the web site


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We also were in that area earlier this yr. The town has grown SOOooo... very much. Also several of the forest around the town have been, well... clear cut. The mts. around town look so sad with all the stump stubble, My wife almost cried for what they had done to the area.







As many others have said, the parks are great and there is loads of scenic drives. If you like close but not crowed neighbors, Moccosin Creek State Park is a good choice. Its on a nice large lake. Vogel also has a wonderful CG. The sites are larger than most and many back up to a stream. There is a nice walk around a small lake which has a waterfall at the end of it. I don't think you will be to upset where ever you stay in the area. Also Vogel has the hottest CG showers I've ever used.









Best of luck and wish we were going with you.

Dave


----------

